# Putting together a big shark spinning rig, need rod help



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been looking to do this for a while and I finally found the reel that will hold up to what I want: a Fin-Nor Offshore 95.

Now I need a rod for it. I am not looking for a casting rod but more a rod that will hold up to a big shark. The issue I am running into is that most are made for conventional setups. Anybody know if a) you can use a spinning on a conventional rod without issues b) any rod manufactures that make a standup spinning rod?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

iuno if you bought the reel yet. but ive seen 2 of them pert near explode on a few aj's..

if you could find the old penn 9500SS , they are beasts and not expensive.



Look for an oceanmaster 12' heavy spinn er..


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

when you say stand up spinning rod are you talking about a shorter heavy spinner around 6' like a stand up casting rod? if so shimano trevala butterfly rod xxh.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

spydermn said:


> I have been looking to do this for a while and I finally found the reel that will hold up to what I want: a Fin-Nor Offshore 95.
> 
> Now I need a rod for it. I am not looking for a casting rod but more a rod that will hold up to a big shark. The issue I am running into is that most are made for conventional setups. Anybody know if a) you can use a spinning on a conventional rod without issues b) any rod manufactures that make a standup spinning rod?


-good luck on the fin-nor, as locky said they dont hold up too well. drop the FN & grab an old 950ss or pick up one of shimanos nicer reels like a sustain....

-use whatever u want for a rod man, if you wanna find an older spinnin rod thatll hold up decently try & find one of penns older slammer spinning rods they were 6,6 i think & rated for upto 40lbs. should be able to find one used laying around somewhere for under 60 clams.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Go with a Daiwa Saltiga or Van Staal.

If you want a 'stand up' spinning stick, you're probably looking for a jigging stick in the 500 or 600 gr range. Look at OTI.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Stand up spinning*



spydermn said:


> I have been looking to do this for a while and I finally found the reel that will hold up to what I want: a Fin-Nor Offshore 95.
> 
> Now I need a rod for it. I am not looking for a casting rod but more a rod that will hold up to a big shark. The issue I am running into is that most are made for conventional setups. Anybody know if a) you can use a spinning on a conventional rod without issues b) any rod manufactures that make a standup spinning rod?


Some companies make them, I have two new matching customs for sale as well.

If your intrested, send me a PM.

Im gonna move this to the open board as well, may get more responses.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

spydermn said:


> I have been looking to do this for a while and I finally found the reel that will hold up to what I want: a Fin-Nor Offshore 95.
> 
> Now I need a rod for it. I am not looking for a casting rod but more a rod that will hold up to a big shark. The issue I am running into is that most are made for conventional setups. Anybody know if a) you can use a spinning on a conventional rod without issues b) any rod manufactures that make a standup spinning rod?


Take a look at some of the Cal Star Blanks. There are a few long range guys out of San Diego fishing plugs for tuna on 130lb spectra with Shimano Stellas and short heavy conventional rods tied for spinning.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

ghrousseau & Frogfish: as much as I would like to drop $500-1000 on a reel, there is no way I could!

Its funny that you all say that they are not that good of a reel. I heard that at first with the FN but then (on another board) a bunch more people chimmed in saying that they are NOW good reels, much better than the ones a couple years ago.

I have not yet got the reel. 

I was looking at the 12' OM 6-12oz, but heard that it does not do well with anything over baitn6 if you really heave it. I am a pretty powerful thrower, I have yet to snap a rod, but have had comments of how close they think I am coming to doing it on my TICA's. 

I am thinking about a 6' jsut for the fighting abilty, do you loose anything going with the longer rod? I was planning on kiting or floating bait out (balloon style).


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

spydermn said:


> ghrousseau & Frogfish: as much as I would like to drop $500-1000 on a reel, there is no way I could!
> 
> Its funny that you all say that they are not that good of a reel. I heard that at first with the FN but then (on another board) a bunch more people chimmed in saying that they are NOW good reels, much better than the ones a couple years ago.
> 
> ...


Over the summer I was throwing 8oz and a big head chunk from fresh spanish and blues , with my OM 12 hevy And i got good distance

I have alot of confedence in the OM 12 hevy I put some big sharks on the beach with it, ill post a pic up top

as far as fighting abilty you can boss a 5' or 6' shark around with that OM


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

matt anderson said:


> Over the summer I was throwing 8oz and a big head chunk from fresh spanish and blues , with my OM 12 hevy And i got good distance
> 
> I have alot of confedence in the OM 12 hevy I put some big sharks on the beach with it, ill post a pic up top
> 
> as far as fighting abilty you can boss a 5' or 6' shark around with that OM


I'll have to second what Matt said about the OM Heavy. It's hard to beat for casting for shark. I often use a 4/0 wide on mine and have no problem throwing a big bait and lead good distance. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

bstarling said:


> I'll have to second what Matt said about the OM Heavy. It's hard to beat for casting for shark. I often use a 4/0 wide on mine and have no problem throwing a big bait and lead good distance.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Yeah I was using a Saltist 50H Black 

By fare the best throwing 50 class reel iv ever had


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

For a beach Sharking Spinning rod I use a Penn Power Stick Mod. #PS-4821M
Works great paired with my Penn 7500. This is used Yakking out baits. Also doubles as a Boat rod for Cobia and Pitching live Baits for Sails.
As far as casting out baits a longer rod will work better. As you read here most like the OM Rods. But I read that they are on the heavy side? I have never used one, but take a look at both and see what will work for your beach. :fishing::beer:


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 17, 2008)

My Fin Nor OFS95 is a BEAST. i have beat the snot out of that reel and it has never skipped a beat. I have caught some big Alaskan Halibut with it in Cook Inlet with the tide going out at 6 knots and man thats tough. its like pulling a sheet of plywood through the water add the tide and a pissed off fish and you really have a fight!! The Fin Nor will handle more that you can! Great choice on that reel!!


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Yall can laugh...but for the money and line cap....cant beat a Jarvis Walker


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

The FN 9500 is a workhorse for sure. I havent had a single issue with dragging anything up in the 5-6' range.
I will tell u that it is unbelievably heavy and very difficult to cast for distance, regardless of choice of rod. We all know that distance isnt very high on the priorty list for sharking, depending where ur fishing, but just saying, dont expect much.
Ive read many other posters on here that use their FN's for soaking live baits exclusively, and thats not a bad idea. Im the same way. Ill only cast it when I know I dont need say but, 25-45 yards for hookups. And im paired with a 13' HDX


----------

